# Smartphones and nails...



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey all... I have no idea whether this is an appropriate question for this section (and even whether it has been posted already). Please direct me elsewhere if there has already been a board as I couldn't find anything when I searched.

I am in the process of deciding on a new cellphone. After owning the same phone for the past ten years (I kid you not), I thought it was about time I upgraded. For the time being, the _only_ thing I do with my phone is keep it around for emergencies but as I go further with school and work, I'd like something that will help keep my OCD self organized, among other things.  For this reason I am leaning toward one of the many new-gen smartphones.

Setting aside all other important questions for a minute, here's a question I thought could be well addressed by my fellow Specktrettes...

For those of you with nails, which is your preferred device? A Blackberry? An iPhone? Tin can with string? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thoughts appreciated!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

I had sculptured nails and I love the Iphone and the Blackberry but I always use a stylus pen anyway ....but I never had problems even if I used my nails but they were not super long either


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 21, 2009)

blackberry-iphone requires skin contact...so nails and pens and such wont work


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ I disagree with that I have had a Blackberry pearl for 3 years now...and my nails have never interferred ....and I have a IPhone and my nails have never interferred and a stylus works just fine with mine

My Dh uses a stylus with his Iphone too


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ I disagree with that I have had a Blackberry pearl for 3 years now...and my nails have never interferred ....and I have a IPhone and my nails have never interferred and a stylus works just fine with mine

My Dh uses a stylus with his Iphone too_

 
Do you know which particular stylus you guys use? I know the iPhone doesn't come with one. The guys at my local Apple store (that I affectionately refer to as "The Other Mac") gave me directions to Chinatown for a stylus... 

Do you find the stylus slows you down?  Do you use it for texting etc. or just for quickly navigating your phone?

My nails aren't super long now, but there is some length to them. I went earlier in the summer (just after a wedding) when they were really really long and I found I couldn't even navigate the iPhone menu. However, I was back yesterday with shorter nails and found navigation was okay but that typing messages or notes was still a huge PITA. 

As a student I type a lot, so I don't often let my nails get "out of hand" (ooh bad pun) but I don't often cut them down right to the skin, either and I don't want to fork over $800CAN for a phone that I can barely use.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

It has a touch screen so I touch the screen...so it is faster for me I think...But on the blackberry I text with the tip of my fingers not my nails so I am pretty fast ...and i only use my thumb and index finger LOL it slowed me down until i got the nack of it you know...

I got my status from radio shack But they have the same one on Ebay wayyy cheaper

Stylus Touch Pen For Apple iPhone 3GS 3G S iPod iTouch - eBay (item 120459507740 end time Sep-14-09 20:38:17 PDT)

5 for less than $6 shipped ...you will loose them lol


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 21, 2009)

has anyone read lately about iphones exploding during the summer? their have been a few reports around the world about this, heres an article if ur interested:

EU launches probe into 'exploding' iPhones and iPods - Telegraph


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow..as Hot as it gets in Texas I have never heard that here...weird....


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ I disagree with that I have had a Blackberry pearl for 3 years now...and my nails have never interferred ....and I have a IPhone and my nails have never interferred and a stylus works just fine with mine

My Dh uses a stylus with his Iphone too_

 

odd how yours worked. I had an iphone and it never worked with anything but a fingertip---I think it requires a conductive stylus. Using a non conductive item like a pen or a regular plastic stylus will yield no results.


off to research it


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

No it has to have a special tip like the one I linked....


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

 *Specially Designed for the iPhone Screen*

In case you haven't noticed the iPhone's glassy touch sensitive screen is only sensitive to your stubby little fingers. This is because it uses a technology called capacitive touch which measures the flow of electrons through your skin. Problem is, last time we checked our fingers were pretty rounded and not too precise at picking out tiny URLs in Safari.


 Luckily the geniuses behind the Pogo iPhone Stylus have magically solved this problem by making a stylus that somehow tricks the iPhone into thinking it's really a finger. What's more, the tip of the stylus is a soft felt like material that has the added benefit of keeping your screen clean while you tap away. How do they do it? Frankly we're not sure, but hopefully it doesn't involve grave-robbing.


*Product Features* 
Specially designed stylus works with iPhone and iPod Touch 
Enables precision selection of on-screen items 
Included clip keeps the Pogo Stylus handy 
Soft tip material keeps your screen clean while you tap 
*Specially Designed for the iPhone Screen*

In case you haven't noticed the iPhone's glassy touch sensitive screen is only sensitive to your stubby little fingers. This is because it uses a technology called capacitive touch which measures the flow of electrons through your skin. Problem is, last time we checked our fingers were pretty rounded and not too precise at picking out tiny URLs in Safari.


 Luckily the geniuses behind the Pogo iPhone Stylus have magically solved this problem by making a stylus that somehow tricks the iPhone into thinking it's really a finger. What's more, the tip of the stylus is a soft felt like material that has the added benefit of keeping your screen clean while you tap away. How do they do it? Frankly we're not sure, but hopefully it doesn't involve grave-robbing.


*Product Features* 
Specially designed stylus works with iPhone and iPod Touch 
Enables precision selection of on-screen items 
Included clip keeps the Pogo Stylus handy 
Soft tip material keeps your screen clean while you tap   
 
ThinkGeek :: Pogo iPhone Stylus


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_No it has to have a special tip like the one I linked...._

 

my connection is so slow...by the time i've refreshed the page theres like two posts in between! I'm with u now


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_It has a touch screen so I touch the screen...so it is faster for me I think...But on the blackberry I text with the tip of my fingers not my nails so I am pretty fast ...and i only use my thumb and index finger LOL it slowed me down until i got the nack of it you know...

I got my status from radio shack But they have the same one on Ebay wayyy cheaper

Stylus Touch Pen For Apple iPhone 3GS 3G S iPod iTouch - eBay (item 120459507740 end time Sep-14-09 20:38:17 PDT)

5 for less than $6 shipped ...you will loose them lol_

 
From the sounds of things, you might keep your nails a bit shorter than I do. I had a rather painstaking afternoon at the Apple store trying to type 3 lines for a note on the touchscreen.. LOL

So far, I am finding the Blackberry devices to respond a bit better to my nails but... then there's the whole separate issue of applications and platform preferences.

Thanks for all the wonderful input everyone!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah Blackberry takes a minute to get used to but once you do it is simple


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_yeah Blackberry takes a minute to get used to but once you do it is simple_

 
As someone who owns both devices, do you have a preference?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love my Iphone ...But there are days I love my Blackberry...I have both because the Blackberry is our Business line...But I have to say the IPhone it just seems to have more options

I am of no damn help


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 22, 2009)

I keep pretty long nails and I have used my dad's blackberry and Iphone. I like using the Iphone better, I just have to be careful. I like the idea of the stylus though, it would keep the oils of your fingers off the screen aka no smudgies!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I love my Iphone ...But there are days I love my Blackberry...I have both because the Blackberry is our Business line...But I have to say the IPhone it just seems to have more options

I am of no damn help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hah... your thought process sounds a lot like mine. (It annoys the heck out of my bf...but don't worry, I get ya!)

In other news (I'm about to temporarily hijack my own board)... I went to MAC today to pick up the Notoriety quad and Off the Page e/s. I am slightly annoyed/amused to find that Skintone 2 looks _exactly_ like the lightest shade of Cover Girl's Golden Sunset trio. (The other two in that trio look like Bronze and Amber Lights).

Look at me...I'm getting buyer's remorse over a quad. How am I ever going to choose a phone?


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 22, 2009)

I sometimes have long nails and I'll admit it does make typing a little harder on my iPhone, but I still think it works fine for me. It tends to detect what is in the middle of your finger, I think - so even if you hit a bunch of letters trying to get at one, if it's in the middle of your finger it will punch in the correct one! I used to hate typing on it but it really isn't so bad.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 22, 2009)

Typing on the iPhone is the pain in the ass, whether or not you have long nails! Everyone could probably benefit from a stylus, unless you've really been practicing haha! 

So really I'd go for the iPhone cus you can buy a stylus, plus there are thousands of apps to download and add SO MUCH to the functionality of your phone. To me, functionality > nails. I'll just live with making a typo every now and then.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 22, 2009)

i love my blackberry pearl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nails have never been an issue for me either.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

Blackberry Bold. I had an Iphone for a couple of days but had to trade it cos I couldn't use my nails to type.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 22, 2009)

LOL Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like I said, I have to evaluate the applications and functionality of each device and that will be a separate research project altogether. But I thank you for your informed opinions where manicures are concerned.

The stylus for the iPhone sounds like a great option if I decide to go with the iPhone. I am not much of a texter; I prefer full emails on a full keyboard, but I'd love to be able to quickly tap out notes for myself (as a key component of all of this is the ability to use whichever device as an organizational assistant).

Bleh so much research.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2009)

i don't have an iphone but i do have an ipod touch. my nails are at the lengh where they just come over the tips of my fingers and i get along fine with the ipod.  i find it easy writing emails and such.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_As someone who owns both devices, do you have a preference?_

 
I also had both---and I prefer the blackberry because of blackberry messenger (i'm an addict).

It really depends what you want tho...The iphone is fully customizeable (themes are free for the most part) and the browsing experience is *superb.* 

The blackberry's apps are usually available by purchase only and the browser on mine is slightly irritating (slooooooowwww) . Still I neeeeeeed blackberry messenger.

Alsp, paypal works from my iphone and not my blackberry! (i'm not in the US, so on the berry they say mobile paypal is not available in my country).

The blackberry has proven sturdier for me...dropped the iphone nd the screen went kaput---had to have it replaced. While my blackberry has taken flight so many times its embarassing lol.

hth


----------



## darklocke (Aug 22, 2009)

I originally wanted a Blackberry, but as they are not common here in Norway I decided to get an iPhone instead of exchanging my soul for that Blackberry. I've got medium long natural nails, and I have somewhat of a problem, although I have no problem using a regular keyboard no matter how long my nails are - I guess it's just something you have to get used to. Anyway, I've had my iPhone for a day now, and I don't want to part with it.


----------



## bethr (Aug 25, 2009)

You know I believe these phones are designed with those things in mind, thus I think it shouldn't be too much of a problem. I don't think it would hurt or scratch the screen, if you are in doubt I would check it out in the store.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bethr* 

 
_You know I believe these phones are designed with those things in mind, thus I think it shouldn't be too much of a problem. I don't think it would hurt or scratch the screen, if you are in doubt I would check it out in the store._

 
LOL I'm not concerned about scratching the screen so much as I'm concerned about the screen not responding to my nails.  The principle upon which iPhones work (I gather) deals with the conduction of electricity across the surface of your fingertip and across the screen.  Your nails don't conduct this electricity and as long nails prevent skin to screen contact, typing becomes a real chore!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 25, 2009)

You might consider an Android phone... like the G1. It's really integrated and easy to use, plus the apps are generally free. It automatically sinks to your google accounts... like your calendar and email. Might be great if you already use Google.

The best thing about the G1 for those of us with longer nails... you can use a full slide out keyboard or the on screen keyboard.


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a Samsung Instinct ... completely touch screen like and iPhone (though it doesn't do nearly as much) and I use my nails for it at all times and never have any issues.  I use it for everything (have budgets and grocery lists saved on it, etc) and they are not terribly expensive.  And mine is pink


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_I have a Samsung Instinct ... completely touch screen like and iPhone (though it doesn't do nearly as much) and I use my nails for it at all times and never have any issues.  I use it for everything (have budgets and grocery lists saved on it, etc) and they are not terribly expensive.  And mine is pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe I don't know what I'm doing then. LOL this is the first new phone I will be buying in ten years. For a techno junkie I can be blissfully behind the times.


----------



## belle89 (Aug 26, 2009)

I love my Blackberry Curve. I am a huge BB fan. As far as my nails go, I keep them short just about all the time. Now that I text a lot more, I keep my nails well kept because I don't want to have grody nails on display.


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 26, 2009)

i just had to come in and say that i second the pogo stylus for the iphone!  i used that thing religiously until i lost it : (

now i'm thinking the one(s) tish recommended might work too.  they're certainly much cheaper!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_I have a Samsung Instinct ... completely touch screen like and iPhone (though it doesn't do nearly as much) and I use my nails for it at all times and never have any issues. I use it for everything (have budgets and grocery lists saved on it, etc) and they are not terribly expensive. And mine is pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The touch screens of the Iphone and the Samsung are completely different....I had a Samsung Finesse that I could use my nails with as well...The Iphone and Blackberry touch screens are more advanced and they adhere to human touch or the lights not nails or regular stylus pens


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_i just had to come in and say that i second the pogo stylus for the iphone! i used that thing religiously until i lost it : (

now i'm thinking the one(s) tish recommended might work too. they're certainly much cheaper!_

 
Trust me they do I bought two sets


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 26, 2009)

I like to keep longer nails and I currently have a Sidekick LX 2009 right now. I find that I am usually able to type without many problems as long as I don't let my nails grow TOO long. The buttons on the keypad are kind of soft so it's not so hard on my nails or fingers when I type on there. 

Before that I had 2 other sidekicks, the regular LX and the SK3. Both of them had harder buttons which put a lot of stress on my nails and fingers. I had a lot of nail breakage from that after a while cause there are days where I'm literally surfing the web and texting on there the whole day. Plus the buttons weren't really that spaced away from each other and I would always hit the wrong buttons. I would not recommend those 2 phones if you have longer nails.

I've never owned a blackberry so I can't really say anything about them. I have played with an iphone at the apple store and didn't like the touch screen typing. I had issues with hitting the wrong letters when I tried to type a message out. But it could very well just be because of the fact that I wasn't use to using a touch screen keypad.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 27, 2009)

... I think I'm going to have to give up my "in person" search for this stylus. (I wanted to, at very least, get my hands on it and try it out at the Apple store before I forked over the cash for an iPhone, if I decide to buy one.) 

I've been to two major malls in Toronto now, gone from kiosks to stores and back again (wherever phones and phone accessories were sold) and in EVERY case, I got this blank stare and the standard: "The iphone is touch sensitive. It responds to your fingers. It doesn't come with a stylus. You don't need a stylus."  

Well bloody hell. Yes, I know that. 

Nobody has even heard of the Pogo stylus here, so every salesperson looked at me like I'd gone mad.  Then, to top it off, a sales associate (she was polite about it, mind you) suggested I try one of the more "ghetto" locations out in Scarborough (if you live in Toronto, you'll know what I'm talking about), because their "clientele" would likely have a higher demand for a stylus to be used with long nails... !  

I find it's absolutely incredible that they don't sell a stylus in a country where people are forced to wear gloves for 3 months of the year.  

/rant


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 30, 2009)

^^ That's crazy. Don't you just love that though? You'd think they'd have something like that available but when you go and try to get it you can't find it at all.

But I swear I've seen some stylus' being sold at electronic shops down here in the U.S. They have to sell them cause what if people who do actually have phones that you specifically use a stylus with, lose their stylus?


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_^^ That's crazy. Don't you just love that though? You'd think they'd have something like that available but when you go and try to get it you can't find it at all.

But I swear I've seen some stylus' being sold at electronic shops down here in the U.S. They have to sell them cause what if people who do actually have phones that you specifically use a stylus with, lose their stylus?_

 
Exactly. The thing with the iphone though is that it isn't marketed with a stylus. The Pogo stylus (and others like it) are after-market add-ons which the retailers here currently ignore. If it were not for the fact that one of the guys at the Apple store had told me that he'd seen a client with a stylus for the iPhone, I would swear it just didn't exist in Canada at all.

I'm going to order a set off of ebay and take it in to Apple and test it out once and for all. I've also chopped my nails down. (Not typical of my preferred length but at least this way we'll see if it's my nails and not my inability to get with technology.)

I have to say though...as much as I want an iPhone in some respects, I don't think it wants me.


----------

